
Don’t post your kid online - octosphere
https://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2018/11/12/dont-post-your-kid-online/
======
djsumdog
Why not host your photos on your own site; watermark them and not allow ads?
Don't use Facebook or other platforms except to direct people to your own. I
know hosting is hard, but you can pay several services that do most of the
work for you.

You can still have a presence online, but have it be a website, not a big ole
social network.

